#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Adicionando um usuario em um grupo

## thaisreine

Como faço para adicionar um usuario em um grupo via shell???
Todas as literaturas que achei na Internet ensina via modo grafico..

Obrigada!

----------


## dsalvi

Edite o arquivo */etc/passwd* e altere o GID (segundo número) do usuário. Para ver os grupos veja o arquivo */etc/group*

flw.

----------


## felipewl

Ola, bem para adicionar um grupo via shell, comando [size=18px]addgroup " e o nome do grupo"[/size]
e para adicionar um usuario comando:[size=18px] adduser "nome do usuario"[/size]espero ter ajudado em algo.[

----------


## Levin

Além das dicas acima 
Acho que isso ajuda tb, adiciona o usuario "fulano" no grupo teste.

#usermod -G teste fulano

----------

